

BlackBerry Launch Three Smartphones with Windows OS 7 - webmasterwork
http://premiumbazaar.com/blackberry-launch-three-smartphones-with-windows-os-
Research In Motion (RIM), continues to remain on a roll as it introduced three new business smartphones based on the new BlackBerry 7 OS in India. While the BlackBerry Bold 9790 combines the QWERTY keyboard with a high-res touch display, the Curve 9350 is its first CDMA device, and the Curve 9380 is the company’s first ever Curve phone with an all-touch display. RIM continues with its strategy of making stylish and slim phones, while maintaining the business features, in a move to attract a wider customer base.
======
NonEUCitizen
Article's title says Windows OS, but article text says BlackBerry OS.

